

Does anyone ever read the HN twitter name as Newsy Combinator? - archon810

I do this all the time and it bugs the hell out of me for some reason, mostly because it's not what it says.<p>Does anyone else?<p>Oh, and a late disclaimer: what you have seen cannot be unseen. You'll start doing it from now on if you haven't before.
======
Kliment
It's certainly a better description than "Hacker News". It has a lovely
aggregator/not-quite-just-news feel to it.

